# Gaming PC bis 1000 Euro



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

Hallo,
ich bin komplett neu hier u habe die Seite von nem Kumpel empfohlen bekommen, da ich vor habe, mir einen neuen PC zu kaufen.
Als Grundpunkte (ich habe eig kein Plan was das alles angeht, aber ich würds mir so in etwa vorstellen, bessere Vorschläge seeehr gerne gesehen, ich will mich nur nicht abzocken lassen)
Also:
preis: bis 1000 eu
Anforderungen: schnell, möglichst leise
modern (damit er nicht in nem halben Jahr zu den Opas gehört)
dementsprechend guter Prozessor (wollte zuerst i5 oder höher, aber mein Kumpel meint, dass es wohl auch sehr moderne i3er gibt, ich hab jedenfalls keine Ahnung, worauf zu achten ist, bitte um eine gewisse (verständliche) Erklärung )+Grafikkarte (Spiele wie BF4 sollten reibungslos laufen können), und am besten schon alles vorzusammengebaut, dass ich nur noch auspacken muss und nicht jedes Stück selbst zusammenschrauben muss 
Als Arbeitsspeicher würde sich glaub über 8gb empfehlen, aber da warte ich eigentlich noch auf eure Meinungen, als Speicherplatz mindestens 500 gb, eher 1tb
Monitor hab ich schon, aber eventuell mit neuer maus und keyboard
würde mich auch sehr über eventuelle Seitenvorschläge zum durchstöbern freuen, damit ich mir in etwa mal einen Überblick verschaffen kann!
Mit vielen Grüßen und auf hoffentlich baldige Antworten


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2013)

Hi und Willkommen 

Bei nem Budget von ca. 1000€ würde ich den PC so zusammenstellen:

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)
1 x ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04E1-M0NA00)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057)
1 x Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Kostet ca. 950€


----------



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

Gibts denn den auch schon zusammengestellt oder muss ich den selbst Stück für Stück zusammenbauen?
Und auf welche speziellen dinge sollte ich denn achten?
Zb besserer prozessor oder reicht der aus?


----------



## HerleX (17. November 2013)

Schau mal auf Hardwareversand.de vorbei  Die Seite bietet Top-Service!


----------



## Manu98 (17. November 2013)

Kannst du dir bei hardwareversand.de zusammenbauen lassen (20€)
Würde die Zusammenstellung oben 650€ kosten wäre das aber ein Schnäppchen. Er meint wohl eher 950€
Edit: 2 Sekunden zu langsam


----------



## grenn-CB (17. November 2013)

Bei 1000€ mindestens einen Core i5 nehmen.

Soll übertaktet werden?

Wenn nicht dann kann man auch bei der Zusammenstellung von Legacyy den Xeon E3-1230v3 + GA-H87-HD3 und dem True Spirit 120M nehmen.

 Hardwareversand verbaut aber keine Kühler mehr die über 200g wiegen.


----------



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

Kann mir jmd erklären was mir das übertakten bringt?
Is das effektiver vom preis leistung her oder wie is das?


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2013)

Hab den Preis verbessert 

mit OC kannste einiges an Mehrleistung rausholen un ca. 2 CPU Generationen überspringen.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. November 2013)

Allerdings bringt der Xeon E3-1230v3 genau die selber Mehrleistung bei Programmen und Spielen die mit mehr als 4Kernen/Threads umgehen können.


----------



## ULKi22 (17. November 2013)

Wenn du schon keine Ahnung von OC hast, dann lass es lieber und hol den E3-1230v3, denn vor allem BF4 das du oben angegeben hast profitiert ganz gut davon.
Den Alpenföhn K2 brauchst du auch nicht, da reicht ein Macho 120M.

Und glaub mir, zusammenbauen kannst du den auch selber, macht auch richtig Spaß


----------



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

Ja hab mic weng informiert ich glaub ich machs tatsächlich selber
Gibts igend was worauf man achten sollte beim gehäuse?
Oder einfac nur design?
Ich glaub die sind eh alle standartisiert oder?


----------



## ULKi22 (17. November 2013)

Außer darauf dass da ein ATX Mainboard reinpasst, musst du nicht auf wirklich viel achten. 
Die Anzahl der Lüfter wäre vlt noch interessant.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. November 2013)

Man muss darauf aufpassen das die Grafikkarte und der CPU Kühler reinpassen und eine gute Qualität ist auch nicht gerade unwichtig.


----------



## ztrew (17. November 2013)

Naja es gibt schon Unterschiede vor allem was die Qualität angeht also man sollte nicht gerade das billigste kaufen. Sonst musst du nur schauen das das MB und die Grafikkarte rein passt.


----------



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

Produktvergleich Intel Core i5-4670K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80646I54670K), Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3) | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich mein ich kenn mich nicht gut aus, aber scheint nicht der i5 in Taktung und TDP besser zu sein als Xeon und nebenbei sogar noch billiger?
Ich hab den Unterschied noch nicht ganz kapiert :/


----------



## ztrew (17. November 2013)

Der 4670k ist zum übertakten und ist eigentlich ein ganz normaler 4kerner. Der xeon bietet wie ein i7 4770 8 threads also sozusagen 8 virtuelle Kerne das bringt in einigen Anwendungen und auch in einigen spielen Vorteile.


----------



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

ok...
naja übertakten hab ich eh nicht vor, da ich davon keine ahnung ahb und es nicht allzu einfach klingt, aber macht sinn, danke 
wegen dem gehäuse, wie seh ich ob das mainboard reinpasst?
bzw ob mein mainboard ein atx ist?
und mit oder ohne netzteil zu empfehlen?
weil eigentlich hab ich ja schon den be quiet!
dementsprechend also erledigt
worauf muss ich bei lüftern achten?
also wie viele?


----------



## ztrew (17. November 2013)

Der Formfaktor steht immer beim mainboard dabei und beim Gehäuse steht meistens von bis also zum Beispiel von mikroATX bis EATX (ATX liegt dazwischen) Lüfter reichen eigentlich 2-3 also 1-2 vorne einblasen und nochmal einer hinten ausblasend. Die vor eingebauten Lüfter sind meistens etwas laut die kann man später einfach austauschen falls sie stören. Am besten keine Gehäuse mit NT kaufen da oft Schrott verbaut wird.


----------



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

was ist nt?
habs nicht gefunden, nur dass es igwas beim lüfter sei...


----------



## grenn-CB (17. November 2013)

NT ist das Netzteil

 Nimm bloß keins mit Netzteil denn da ist oft ein China Böller Netzteil drin.


----------



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

achso ja gut des hatte ich eh schon weg, ich hab ja eins extern mit dabei (go quiet oder so), ich wusst nur nich was nt is 
Produktvergleich LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B), Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Deutschland
woher weiß ich ob das Laufwerk und das Gehäuse Komatibel sind?
oder sind die alle vom selben standart?


----------



## ztrew (17. November 2013)

Ja Laufwerke sind genormt. Die passen in die 5.25 Zoll Schächte die du auch auf dem Bild vom Gehäuse erkennen kannst.


----------



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

oke
letzte frage:
wegen dem arbeitsspeicher, lohnt sich da ein größerer als 8gb oder soll ichs dabei lassen,
wär nämlich nervig wenn nacher wegen ein paar gesparten"" euro das ganze nicht gut läuft weil ich 8gb anstatt von 16 gb genommen hab :/
http://geizhals.de/?cmp=598574&cmp=805821


----------



## ztrew (17. November 2013)

Nein 8gb reichen noch für jedes Spiel und falls sich das in 2-3 Jahren ändert kannst du dir ja noch 1x4gb oder 2x2gb dazu kaufen.


----------



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

oke danke 
als speicherplatte würde sich ein sdd lohnen?
ist natürlich nochmal ne neue finanzierung, aber spart man dadurch viel zeit oder eher überflüssig?
und is die Grafikkarte ausreichend für spiele?
http://geizhals.de/asus-gtx770-dc2oc-2gd5-directcu-ii-oc-90yv04e1-m0na00-a951728.html
ich kenn mich halt leider gar nicht aus in der sache


----------



## ztrew (17. November 2013)

Man spart sich schon einige Sekunden bei jedem Start. Also reicht eigentlich eine 120gb platte für Windows + 1-2 spiele. Bei spielen bringt dir die SSD aber nur Vorteile bei Ladezeiten.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. November 2013)

Das Gehäuse ist in Ordnung nimm aber das dazu BitFenix Alchemy 4-Pin Molex auf 3x 3-Pin 7V Adapter 20cm, sleeved blau/blau (BFA-MSC-M33F7VBB-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 Bei der Grafikkarte rate ich zur MSI GTX 770.


----------



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

also dürfte dementsprechend eine 1tb karte lässig ausreichen, sogar noch mit paar filmen drauf 
 danke!
könntet ihr vlt mal so grob meine Liste durchschauen und "korrigieren", bzw schauen, dass alles funktioniert...
ich hab bis auf grafikkarte jetz alles geprüft und scheint zu funktionieren, aber hätte trotzdem gerne noch eure meinung 
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ztrew (17. November 2013)

Die wunschliste ist lehr du musst dir einen account erstellen und die wunschliste dann Öffentlichkeit machen.


----------



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)
1 x ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04E1-M0NA00)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x Thermalright Macho 120 (100700718)
1 x Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)


----------



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

wie mach ich sie öffentlich?
so?
http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-370608


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2013)

Dafür müsstest du dich anmelden.

Poste doch einfach die einzelnen Links.


----------



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

ich bin eig schon angemeldet
hats mit dn links nicht geklappt?

1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003)
1 x Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel-1150, boxed (BX80646E31230V3)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)
1 x ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 DirectCU II OC, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV04E1-M0NA00)
1 x Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS95 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NS95.AUAA10B)
1 x Thermalright Macho 120 (100700718)
1 x Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
mit beiden grafikkarten, da ich no nich ganz sicher bin...
unterscheidung doch nur im takt und rechenleistung meiner meinung nach minimal besser, dafür 50euro mehr?
http://geizhals.de/?cmp=951728&cmp=975084
weiss noch nicht genau ((


----------



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist in Ordnung nimm aber das dazu BitFenix Alchemy 4-Pin Molex auf 3x 3-Pin 7V Adapter 20cm, sleeved blau/blau (BFA-MSC-M33F7VBB-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Bei der Grafikkarte rate ich zur MSI GTX 770.


 
wozu brauch ich das kabel/adapter?


----------



## Legacyy (17. November 2013)

Der Standardtakt der 770er Karten ist eigentlich ziemlich egal.
Mit dem GPU Boost 2.0 takten die alle auf ca. 1200MHz unter Last.


----------



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

also würdest du eher die bliigiere asus empfehlen?


----------



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

so, des wär jetz mal die liste soweit 
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
vlt könnt ihr ja jetz noch mal durchschauen und beraten


----------



## grenn-CB (17. November 2013)

Das passt so aber ich rate zur MSI GTX 770 für 270€



kaidan schrieb:


> wozu brauch ich das kabel/adapter?



Damit die Lüfter von dem Gehäuse von der Lautstärke angenehm sind.


----------



## TheMichaaa (17. November 2013)

Wenn du den Xeon nimmst, brauchst du gar kein Z87.
Ich würd dir das hier empfehlen.
Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## grenn-CB (17. November 2013)

So sehe ich das auch, wieso ist mir das eigentlich vorhin nicht aufgefallen?


----------



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

halt halt halt, versteh ich das richtig, dass wenn ich den xeonprozessor nehme, dass ich dann keine asus grafikkarte mehr brauche?>< macht für mich igendwie kein sinn 
Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und was hat dieses board für vorteile?, kapier ich auch nicht so ganz 
oh sry mainboard verwechselt, klar, ich brauche keine 2 mainboards, aber wieso ist dein vorschlag besser?
preis leistung?
http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-370622
so wär jetz in etwa die optimale zusammensetzung von euch oder?


----------



## ich111 (17. November 2013)

Wie kommst du denn drauf, dass du keine extra Graka brauchst? Der Xeon hat im Gegensatz zu den i3/5/7 keine integrierte Grafik und fürs Spielen wär die eh zu lahm.
Das Board ist günstiger. Z87 braucht man nur wenn man übertakten will und das geht ja mit dem Xeon so gut wie nicht.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. November 2013)

Ich meinte eigentlich die GTX 770 von MSI und nicht die mit dem Referenzkühler MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-370622

So dann in etwa? 
Ich glau jetz hab ichs mal grob kapiert, danke schonmal


----------



## grenn-CB (17. November 2013)

Wenn du jetzt noch den CPU Kühler gegen den True Spirit 120M tauscht dann ist die Zusammenstellung perfekt aus meiner Sicht.


----------



## bludi007 (17. November 2013)

http://geizhals.de/eu/thermalright-true-spirit-120-m-bw-100700559-a889414.html

Wie schon von green-cb erwähnt wurde, den True Spirit 120 gegen den Macho tauschen und es passt. aumen:


----------



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-370622

So dann in etwa?
Wenn ich ihn jetz doch nich zusammen bauen will, wie mach ichs dann mit der hardware firma?
Alles bei ihnen bestellen und ihnen sagen sie sollens zusammenbauen?
Oder denen zwischenliefern lassen und dann weiter zu mir?


----------



## ich111 (17. November 2013)

Ich würde noch gegen den tauschen: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Du bestellst einfach alles bei Hardwareversand.de und packst den Zusammenbau mit in den Warenkorb. Und dann würde ich noch anmerken ob die nicht so nett wären und den Kühler trotz des etwas höheren Gewichts verbauen. Eigentlich verbauen die nur bis 400g

Bei HWV gibt's den Kühler nicht, aber den Thermalright True Spirit 120 Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

Oke danke 

Hä wie meinst den ram umstellen?
Is doch schon drin oder? :o
Oder würdest die no in was höheres ändern?


----------



## bludi007 (17. November 2013)

Eigentlich hast du den RAM schon in deiner Liste. Passt also.


----------



## ich111 (17. November 2013)

Einfach den RAM in der Liste nicht in den Warenkorb legen und dafür den anderen.

Ich meinte natürlich den RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wegen dem Kühler würde ich HWV vorher anschreiben


----------



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

Oke war weng irritiert 

Also kann ichs so in etwa lassen? 
Bzw warum jetz der andere ram?
Is doch (fast) genau gleich...


----------



## bludi007 (17. November 2013)

Der zuletzt empfohlene ist preiswerter und minimal schneller. 
Aber nicht spürbar.


----------



## kaidan (17. November 2013)

Oke abe ich glaub jetz hab ichs


----------



## grenn-CB (18. November 2013)

ich111 schrieb:


> Du bestellst einfach alles bei Hardwareversand.de und packst den Zusammenbau mit in den Warenkorb. Und dann würde ich noch anmerken ob die nicht so nett wären und den Kühler trotz des etwas höheren Gewichts verbauen. Eigentlich verbauen die nur bis 400g



Die verbauen mittlerweile sogar nur noch Kühler bis zu 200g Gewicht Gaming PC - Kritik Verbesserungsvorschläge und Absegnungen - Seite 5 - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## kaidan (18. November 2013)

http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-370622

So, doch noch weng anders, aber so in etwa lass ich es jetz glaub, vielen dank nochmal für die vielen vorschläge und hilfe, hat spass gemacht mit euch!!!


----------



## Legacyy (18. November 2013)

Der Dark Rock ist Schwachsinn für nen 4570.

Der hier ist mehr als ausreichend:
Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) (100700559) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## grenn-CB (19. November 2013)

Beim CPU Kühler nimm den Vorgeschlagenen von Legacyy und dann würde ich noch das dazu bestellen BitFenix Alchemy 4-Pin Molex auf 3x 3-Pin 7V Adapter 20cm, sleeved rot/rot (BFA-MSC-M33F7VRR-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
 Damit laufen die Gehäuselüfter auf 600rpm und sind auch leise in Gegensatz wenn sie auf 1200rpm laufen.


----------



## kaidan (19. November 2013)

Naja ich kapier schon dass der andere ausreicht, aber der dark wär doch deutlich leiser und vom geld her wärs kein problem, solang der sich konfigurieren lässt mit dem mainboard, bzw prozessor
Den adapter wollt ich eig weg lassen, da ich damit ja den kühler downgrade für das gehäuse, und es laut aussage eines frundes kein problem sei ein 3pin gehäuse mit 4pin (laufenden) kühler zu benutzen, eventuell weng lauter, aber effektiver als 3pin...
Ansonsten wäre der kühler 140m doch auch besser oder?, also der grosse von legacyy


----------



## ztrew (19. November 2013)

Der true spirit dürfte nicht wirklich lauter sein. Den Adapter kannst du ja Zweifelsfalle nachkaufen da die Lüfter laut werden können.


----------



## kaidan (19. November 2013)

Ja den krieg ich sonst auc mal noch als mitbestellug bei amazon oder so, also den würd ich erst mal lassen 
Oke dannnehm ich einfach den true spirit 140, dann passts glaub 
hahaha so kanns laufen, die passen gar nicht mal in mein Gehäuse^^
naja, die letzte Liste sieht jetzt so aus, ihr dürft gern noch mal drüber gehn, aber ich schätz ich werds jetzt so lassen 
vielen vielen dank nochmal!!!!
http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-370622


----------



## grenn-CB (19. November 2013)

Die Lüfter von dem T9/T28 sind deutlich zu laut, die drehen auf 1200rpm und da übertönt sogar etwas den Boxed Kühler der CPU im Idle.
Mit dem Adapter laufen sie auf ca. 600rpm.

 Und der Rock Pro ist auch viel zu viel des guten.


----------



## Legacyy (19. November 2013)

siehe


Legacyy schrieb:


> Der Dark Rock ist Schwachsinn für nen 4570.
> 
> Der hier ist mehr als ausreichend:
> Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) (100700559) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## kaidan (19. November 2013)

Also tatsächlich den von dir legacy?

Mit adapter dann?
Oder wie soll ich mir des vorstellen?
Wärs nicht sonnvoller jetz zu investieren, damit der lüfter länger hebt?


----------



## Legacyy (19. November 2013)

Die Adapter sind für die GEHÄUSE-Lüfter, nicht den CPU Kühler..


----------



## kaidan (19. November 2013)

Ja von cpu lüfter auf gehäuse, da der cpu ja 4 pins hat und das gehäuse nur 3, seh ich doch richtig so oder?


----------



## Legacyy (19. November 2013)

Net der CPU Lüfter 

Die vom G-E-H-Ä-U-S-E.


----------



## kaidan (19. November 2013)

Also von mainboard anschluss auf gehäuse?

Also soll ic doch den adapter dazu kaufen?


----------



## Legacyy (19. November 2013)

Von MAINBOARD auf G-E-H-Ä-U-S-E Lüfter.

und JA.


----------



## kaidan (19. November 2013)

Ah jetz hab ichs endlich kapiert, ja gut dann is des natürlich kein downgrade, sondern ehe sehr gut 
Überzeugt!


----------



## grenn-CB (19. November 2013)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Von MAINBOARD auf G-E-H-Ä-U-S-E Lüfter.



Falsch, denn der Adapter führt vom Netzteil zu den Gehäuselüftern.
 Aber wie schon gesagt hat es *nichts* mit dem CPU Kühler zu tun.


----------



## Legacyy (19. November 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Falsch, denn der Adapter führt vom Netzteil zu den Gehäuselüftern.
> Aber wie schon gesagt hat es *nichts* mit dem CPU Kühler zu tun.


 Ach, ist das net einer der 4-Pin auf 3-Pin stecker von Mainboard?
hab mir den Link net angeguckt


----------



## kaidan (19. November 2013)

Naja hauptsache das geht den cpu nix an 

Und die monteure wissen das dann auch! DD


----------



## grenn-CB (19. November 2013)

Willst du den PC etwa von Hardwareversand zusammenbauen lassen?


----------



## kaidan (19. November 2013)

Jo eigentlich schon, die 20eiro sinds mir eigentlich wert 
Und da ich den lüfter eh selbe rein bauen darf, kann ich (so dacht ich), den eigentlich au von jeder anderen seeiösen seite bestellen, oder?


----------



## grenn-CB (19. November 2013)

Ja so ist es allerdings ist Hardwareversand, zumindest wenn man über Geizhals reingeht mit Mindfactory meistens der günstigste Anbieter von daher kannst du auch bei HWV bleiben aber ohne Zusammenbau.


----------



## kaidan (19. November 2013)

Ja stimmt auf jeden fall, aber bin mir nicht sicher ob die meinen liefern, muss mal schauen


----------



## kaidan (19. November 2013)

Wegen dem adapter noch mal, brauch ich da drei davon, weil ich drei lüfter hab, oder reicht einer, der an alle geht? 
http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-370622
In dem fall würd ichs dan nämlich so lassen, selbst mit dem grossen cpu lüfter, solang er funktioniert werd ic ihn behalten, selbst wenn er unnötog stark sein sollte, aber falls er ein problem darstellen sollte, botte noch melden, ansonsten lass ich es so (ausser ich brauch tatsächlic 3 adapter, was aber eig schwachsinnig wär meiner ansicht nach)


----------



## grenn-CB (20. November 2013)

Einer reicht aus, schließlich passen daran drei 3Pin Lüfter.
Beim Blu-ray Brenner nimm den Retail da dort schon Abspielsoftware für kopiergeschützte Blu-rays beiliegt und es dafür keine kostenlose gibt http://geizhals.de/lg-electronics-bh16ns40-bh16ns40-auar10b-a882988.html


----------



## Softy (20. November 2013)

Alternativ könnte man eine Crucial M500 SSD 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s nehmen, die ist etwas günstiger und im Alltag merkt man keinen Performanceunterschied.

Ansonsten sieht das schon gut aus so


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

Ne ic lass es bei der ssd, aber wegen dem kühler überleg ich nochmal


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

be quiet! Leise Netzteile & Kühlungsprodukte für Ihren PC
der wäre von hardware versand mitliefer bar, ich würd ihn auch nehmen, wenn er von der höhe her passt...
Problem: es heißt, dass das Gehäuse cpu kühler bis max. 160 mm nimmt, der kühler: 160 mm, also reicht das oder würdet ihrs nicht empfehlen?, bzw könnte es probleme geben?
und falls alternativen, dann bitte welche suchen, die über hardwareversand bestellbar sind, oder ich nehm den be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1 (BK011) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland shadow rock pro und hol ihn über amazon, ginge natürlich auch 
aber welcher is sinnvoller?, bzw welche sinnvolleren alternativen gibt esß


----------



## Adi1 (20. November 2013)

Da Du nicht übertakten möchtest, reicht dieser Kühler völlig Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) (100700559) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## grenn-CB (20. November 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Alternativ könnte man eine Crucial M500 SSD 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s nehmen, die ist etwas günstiger und im Alltag merkt man keinen Performanceunterschied.



Oder man nimmt die San Disk Ultra Plus 128GB, die soll auch nicht schlecht sein.

 Und CPU Kühler reicht der True Spirit 120M aus.


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

http://geizhals.de/thermalright-true-spirit-120-a678221.html
Könnte ich den hier nehmen, da der über hwv geschickt werden kann?


----------



## grenn-CB (20. November 2013)

Könnte man auch aber der True Spirit 120M reicht aus.

 HWV hat den doch gar nicht.


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

??? Grad eben wars noch auf der liste ><

Arrrgh wieso? ((
Also gut ich such weiter, könnte eig auc direkt auf hwv website schauen oder?


----------



## Softy (20. November 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Oder man nimmt die San Disk Ultra Plus 128GB, die soll auch nicht schlecht sein.



San... was?  

 Ultra Plus klingt irgendwie nach Damenbinde


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

Das ist das was ich bei meiner Frau rausholen muss wenn ich rein will.


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

Jipii ich glaub ich nehm jetzt einfach den hier:
Thermalright Macho 120
wie findet ihr ihn?
von der lautstärke her noch angenehm oder eher nich?


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

Für den Preis kannst du aber auch schon wieder einen anderen kriegen der besser ist.


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

Vorschläge von hwv? :o


----------



## Manu98 (20. November 2013)

Alpenföhn Brocken 2 
http://geizhals.de/ekl-alpenfoehn-brocken-2-84000000094-a912549.html


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

Wär cool aber reicht von der höhe her n ht, darf nur bis max 160mm laut gehäuse (t28


----------



## Manu98 (20. November 2013)

Das is natürlich ärgerlich.


----------



## grenn-CB (20. November 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist das was ich bei meiner Frau rausholen muss wenn ich rein will.


 




Threshold schrieb:


> Für den Preis kannst du aber auch schon wieder einen anderen kriegen der besser ist.



Zumal der True Spirit 120M ausreicht, ich weiß gar nicht was dagegen spricht.


----------



## Softy (20. November 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Zumal der True Spirit 120M ausreicht, ich weiß gar nicht was dagegen spricht.



*Den gibt es nicht bei hardwareversand!!! *


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Den gibt es nicht bei hardwareversand!!!


 
Das ist doch kein Grund.
Ich kaufe meine MSI Produkte auch immer bei Mind Factory.


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

http://geizhals.de/686651

Der soeht nicht schlecht aus, is aber ziemlich teuer und vermutlich auch unnütig stark oder?


----------



## Softy (20. November 2013)

Der K2 ist super, den habe ich (glaube ich ). Aber den brauchst Du nur zum Übertakten.


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist doch kein Grund.
> Ich kaufe meine MSI Produkte auch immer bei Mind Factory.



Ja achon, aber da ich alles bei hwv bestelle hätt ichs gern einheitlich gemacht, aber zur not werd ich eben mit 2 bestellungen arbeiten :/


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Der K2 ist super, den habe ich (glaube ich ). Aber den brauchst Du nur zum Übertakten.



Mein ich ja :'(
Also total up gespaced für mein nutzen, da ich nicht übertakten werde^^


----------



## Lucanio (20. November 2013)

Intel Xeon1230V3
Asus H87 Pro (2) Intel H87 SO 1150
1000GB HDD Seagate
Samsung SH 224
120GB SSD Samsung
580W Netzteil be quiet Power E9 CM
8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600
Fractal Define R4 Midi Tower
Thermalright HR 02 Macho
Gigabyte R9 280X OC

Hol dir auf gar keinen fall eine 2GB Graka ...BF4 mit MODS ist schon bei 2GB angekommen ,deswegen 3GB / SSD macht deinen PC schneller und so eine Middel-High END System braucht eine SSD , alles andere wäre QUATSCH ! UND der Intel Xeon ist ein I7 zum Preis eines I5 

MfG


----------



## Manu98 (20. November 2013)

Lucanio schrieb:


> Intel Xeon1230V3
> Asus H87 Pro (2) Intel H87 SO 1150
> 1000GB HDD Seagate
> Samsung SH 224
> ...


 
Mit 100 watt weniger am Netzteil wäre das auch eine brauchbare Zusammenstellung.


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

http://geizhals.de/684731

Den kühler könnt ich eventuell nehmen


----------



## grenn-CB (20. November 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> *Den gibt es nicht bei hardwareversand!!! *



Wie schon gesagt kann man den ja wo anders bestellen.


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

Lucanio schrieb:


> Intel Xeon1230V3
> Asus H87 Pro (2) Intel H87 SO 1150
> 1000GB HDD Seagate
> Samsung SH 224
> ...



Ooouh danke aber ich muss mir heut abend das ganze erst mal in ruhe anschauen, du meinst also ne bessere graka muss her?
Ssd hab ich ja schon, und anstatt des i5 den intel xeon
Ist der nicht sonst eher bei firmen angesagt?
Also nicht so der " gamer prozessor"für privat pc oder seh ich das falsch?


----------



## grenn-CB (20. November 2013)

Der Xeon E3-1230v3 ist ein Core i7 4770 nur mit 100MHz weniger und ohne iGPU.


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

Wärs denn dann ein vorteil, den zu nhemen?


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

kaidan schrieb:


> Wärs denn dann ein vorteil, den zu nhemen?


 
Der Xeon hat SMT was der i5 nicht hat.
Bei Multi Core Anwendungen ist der Xeon so rund 25% schneller als der i5.


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

Und vom preis her vergleichbar, oke dann wechsel ich den mal noch kurz 
Bei spielen dann auch "effektiver"?
Weil von dem tests her is glaub de i5 fast besser...
Welche graka sollt ch denn dann eurer meinung nach nehmen?


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

Bei Spielen ist der Unterschied sehr viel geringer bis gar nicht zu merken.

Wirf einfach eine Münze.


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

Hahaha oke also der i5 bleibts in dem fall, nur würd sich ne bessere gra ka no lohnen? :o


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

Die 280X ist doch ganz gut. Schnellere Karten kosten deutlich mehr.


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

Weil es halt hies:

Keine mit nur 2gb, aber von tests her is se ganz gut, jo


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

Das ist Unsinn.
Der Vram muss in erster Linie zur Leistungsfähigkeit der GPU passen.


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

oke schon wieder was kapiert, danke 
wart mal kurz, du redest immer von der gtx780, ich hab aber die 770, soll ich die wehcseln?
MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

Ich rede von der AMD R9 280X. 
Aber wenn du lieber die MSI GTX 770 nehmen willst kannst du das natürlich machen.


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

könntest von deiner amd mal kurz nen link schicken, weiß nich genau welche du jetz meinst...
wäre die besser als meine msi oder gleich?


----------



## Threshold (20. November 2013)

Ich hatte diese hier ausgemacht.
Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 1.0, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928XOC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## alexcologne (20. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin zwar nicht so ein Pro wie viele hier!

Aber man kann ganz locker auch den Boxed Kühler nehmen der bei der CPU dabei ist!
Wenn du BF4 Spielst wird deine Grafikarte eh nach einiger Zeit sagen wo sie ist!
Da du kein OC machen möchtest glaube ich auch das du nicht an der Lüftersteuerung der Grafikkarte rumspielst!

Daher Spar dir den Kühler. Und wenn du noch nie einen PC zusammengebaut hast und auch so technisch/handwerklich nicht zu den begabten gehörst lass kauf ihn wo du die Teile günstig bekommst inkl. Zusammenbau. Weil wenn man das noch nie gemacht hat kann das schon mal 1/2 Tag und längern dauern. Wenn du allerdings dir das locker selber zutraust dann ist das kein Problem.
Ich selber bin kein Crack und ich lasse mir damit Zeit und mach das in Ruhe und brauche dafür ca.3-4 Stunden. Und wenn die "Größe Kühler Verbauen würden" dann würde ich die 20,- gerne Zahlen.


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

wäre sogar noch billiger, ich vergleich gerade mal, würde die auch in mein gehäuse passen (bis 400 mm)?


----------



## Legacyy (20. November 2013)

alexcologne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Aber man kann ganz locker auch den Boxed Kühler nehmen der bei der CPU dabei ist!
> Wenn du BF4 Spielst wird deine Grafikarte eh nach einiger Zeit sagen wo sie ist!
> Da du kein OC machen möchtest glaube ich auch das du nicht an der Lüftersteuerung der Grafikkarte rumspielst!
> ...


 Da tut ja schon das lesen weh


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Boxed ist AUSREICHEND, mehr aber auch nicht.
Lieber 20€ für nen anständigen, leisen ausgegeben und mann muss sich nicht mit dem Boxed rumärgern.

Und wenn du so ne laute Graka hast, dann war das auch ein fehlgriff deinerseits. Wie empfehlen hier Sachen, die LEISE sind.

Und der Zusammenbau ist auch NICHT schwer. Das dauert zwar seine Zeit, aber geht recht einfach von der Hand.


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

alexcologne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin zwar nicht so ein Pro wie viele hier!
> 
> ...


 
Ich lass ihn eh bei hwv zusammenbauen, den kühler krieg ich selbst noch rein, aber bei graka das getriebe verändern?!?, nein danke, lass ich die finger davon, weiß nur no nich welche graka ich nehm


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

Produktvergleich Gigabyte Radeon R9 280X WindForce 3X OC Rev. 1.0, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R928XOC-3GD), MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) | Geizhals Deutsch
da fällt die entscheidung nicht leicht, aber ich glaub du hast recht threshold, ich nehm deine 
die rechenleistung ist jedenfalls duetlich höher, der speicher auch, aber der chiptakt minimal niedriger...
mhmhm immer diese entscheidungen


----------



## bludi007 (20. November 2013)

Die MSI 770 TF oder http://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-r9-280x-dual-x-11221-00-20g-a1012405.html


----------



## Softy (20. November 2013)

Die Gigabreit R9-280X ist zu laut. Bei der GTX 770 TwinFrozr Gaming und der Sapphire R9-280X kannst Du eine Münze werfen. Bei der GTX 770 sind halt 3 Spiele dabei, bei der R9-280X ist Battlefield 4 dabei.


----------



## grenn-CB (20. November 2013)

Die Gigabyte GTX 770 wäre auch noch eine Wahl, sie soll zwar lauter sein als die MSI aber für die meisten auch noch leise genug und bleibt kühler als die MSI.
Je nachdem was dir wichtiger ist würde ich entscheiden.

 Gibt es zu der Dual-X auch Werte?
 Konnte bisher nichts finden und ein Besitzer dem die hier empfohlen wurde meinte sie wäre zu laut unter Last.


----------



## Monsjo (20. November 2013)

Also am leisesten soll die ASUS-280X sein: ASUS R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0500-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Aber bestätigen kann ich es nicht.


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Die Gigabreit R9-280X ist zu laut. Bei der GTX 770 TwinFrozr Gaming und der Sapphire R9-280X kannst Du eine Münze werfen. Bei der GTX 770 sind halt 3 Spiele dabei, bei der R9-280X ist Battlefield 4 dabei.


 
welche meinst du genau?
kannst die bitte mit nem Link verknüpfen?
und bei welchem anbieter erhalte ich die freien spiele dazu?


----------



## Manu98 (20. November 2013)

Doch es soll die leiseste sein. Aber ich würde dann die normale Version ohne TOP nehmen. Die ist lieferbar.


----------



## grenn-CB (20. November 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Also am leisesten soll die ASUS-280X sein: ASUS R9280X-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon R9 280X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0500-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Aber bestätigen kann ich es nicht.



Kostet aber auch so viel wie die MSI GTX 770 und da würde ich dann keine R9 280X mehr nehmen.


----------



## Manu98 (20. November 2013)

Aber wenn Mantle Erfolg hat dann ärgert man sich doch im Nachhinein wenn man die gtx 770 gekauft hat.


----------



## Monsjo (20. November 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Kostet aber auch so viel wie die MSI GTX 770 und da würde ich dann keine R9 280X mehr nehmen.


 
Naja, ich finde, dass die 280X der GTX 770 überlegen ist. Muss der TE entscheiden.


----------



## grenn-CB (20. November 2013)

@Manu98
 Zurzeit wäre aber Mantle noch kein Kaufargument denn man weiß nicht wie viel es bringt und wenn es nachher wirklich nur 5% bringt dann wird er sich ärgern die GTX 770 nicht gekauft zu haben wo es drei Spiele dabei gibt und die auch noch sparsamer ist.

 @Monsjo
 Zurzeit sind sie beide gleich auf, die GTX 770 liegt oft ca. 1% sogar vorn was ich aber als gleich auf bezeichne.


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

wisst ihr ob man sehen kann ob die Händler bei den aktonen mit machen oder nicht?
ich hab jetzt hardware versand einfach mal angeschrieben, aber ohne euch hätt ich des nie gemerkt, also vielen dank schonmal!


----------



## grenn-CB (20. November 2013)

Siehe auch hier GeForce GTX Grafikkarten PIRATEN, HELDEN und SPIONE | NVIDIA


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

Oke danke, wird schon klappen, und sonst bau ichs halt doch selber zusammen


----------



## grenn-CB (20. November 2013)

Wie sieht die Zusammenstellung eigentlich mittlerweile aus?


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

Bis auf graka steht jetz eigentlich alles, ich lads gleich hoch


----------



## Monsjo (20. November 2013)

Super, der letzte Feinschliff.  

Ich wünsche schonmal viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

Haha danke

Also hardware versand is auf jeden fall in der aktion dabei, weiss nur no nich ob auch bf 4
Mal schaun 
http://www.hardwareversand.de/safebasketdetail.jsp?profil.scbsk_show=1045289
Oke ich weiss nich ob ihrs sehen kömnt, wenn nicht einfach melden, dann lad ichs no kurz rüber in geizhals


----------



## grenn-CB (20. November 2013)

Das können wir leider nicht sehen


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

Jo dacht ich schon aber hey sry aber ich lads morgen mal hoch im laufe des tages, bin heute zu müde :/
Ne frage noch:
Wenn der cpu lüfter nen sockel von 1150 braucht, im hwv find ich die aber nur mit 1155 angegeben (manche zusätzlich no 1156)
Gehn die dann mit 1150 trotzdem?
Weil im filter sind die drei zusammengefasst...


----------



## grenn-CB (20. November 2013)

Alle CPU Kühler die mit dem Sockel 1156 oder auch Sockel 1155 gehen würde funktionieren auch auf den Sockel 1150, da hat HWV eben die Listen nicht aktualisiert.


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

Oke wie geil vielen dank, seehr gute nachricht, ich glaub dann hab ich nen netten lüfter gefunden, ich zeigs morgen!


----------



## grenn-CB (20. November 2013)

In Ordnung, es heißt übrigens Kühler.


----------



## kaidan (20. November 2013)

Hahahaha-ich bin müde^^

LUFT!!! Kühler


----------



## grenn-CB (21. November 2013)

Ist ja auch egal, wollte es nur erwähnt haben da es oft fälschlich Lüfter genannt wird.


----------



## kaidan (21. November 2013)

Würde der KÜHLER gehen?  bzw emphehlenswert?
http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=59387&agid=669


----------



## ich111 (21. November 2013)

Für das Geld kriegst du nen Thermalright True Spirit 120 Rev. A BW, wobei der auf HWV ganz anders aussieht und auch einen nicht gerade langsam drehenden Lüfter hat.
Nimm nen Prolimatech Lynx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Solche Kühler natürlich nur bei non K CPUs, bei K CPUs sollte schon ein Brocken 2 einziehen.

Und immer schön über gh.de in den Warenkorb legen


----------



## Monsjo (21. November 2013)

Bei K-CPUs lieber einen K2, Haswell wird wärmer als Ivy.


----------



## grenn-CB (22. November 2013)

Wie sieht zurzeit die Zusammenstellung denn aus?

 Sollte es wirklich eine K CPU sein mit Z Board dann gebe ich Monsjo recht.


----------



## kaidan (22. November 2013)

kp was jetz k cpu u nonk cpu is, aber so hab ichs jetz mal zusammengestellt, mit dem cooler noch unsicher ( ich glaub sogar, dass der cooling master mein favorit ist, da er mir noch einen mm platz lässt, falls er nicht zu 100% passt, da seine höhe "nur" 159 mm beträgt und der rev a 160 ist, was auch als maximalhöhe beim t28 angegeben ist.
ausserdem scheint der cooling master von der lautstärke her besser als der rev a...#
Produktvergleich Thermalright True Spirit 120 Rev. A (BW), Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo | Geizhals EU

anyway hier is jetz mal meine liste, OHNE graka, die kommt hinterher wenn ich mich jetz mal entschieden hab ;D
Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
gtx770 oder hd 7970?
empfohlen wird glaub eher die gtx oder nich?
was sagt ihr?
http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?agid=2447&aid=110745&basket.changed=1 die wär sonst au noch ne option,,,#


----------



## grenn-CB (22. November 2013)

Der True Spirit 120M reicht aus.


----------



## Monsjo (22. November 2013)

Bei den Grafikkarten empfehlen wir weder 7970, oder noch GTX 770, eine 280X ist kostet weniger als eine 770 und ist leiser als eine 7970: Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## grenn-CB (22. November 2013)

Das eine HD 7970 nicht empfohlen wird hast du Recht aber eine GTX 770 wird auch oft empfohlen, zwar ist sie etwas teurer als eine R9 280X aber sparsamer sowie das es drei Spiele dabei gibt und ob es BF4 bei der R9 280X dabei gibt ist auch immer die Frage.


----------



## Monsjo (22. November 2013)

Naja, ich würde keine 770 mehr empfehlen, sie ist teurer und nicht besser als eine 280X, außerdem gibt es bei den neuen AMD-Karten auch wieder Never Settle. Ist mMn ziemlich klar, was der bessere Deal ist.


----------



## grenn-CB (22. November 2013)

Habe ich was verpasst?
 BF4 gibt es nur dazu und das zurzeit wohl nicht mal bei allen Boardpartnern und was ich so gehört habe dürfen sie das zurzeit nicht mal bewerben das es BF4 dazu gibt was also bedeutet das es ein Glücksspiel zurzeit ist ob man BF4 dazu bekommt oder nicht.
 Nur die R7 260X hat das Never Settle Bundle bekommen was auch bei der HD 78xx zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Rosigatton (22. November 2013)

AMD announces new Never Settle Forever Bundle for Radeon R9/R7 200 series | VideoCardz.com


----------



## Monsjo (22. November 2013)

Ich hab letzten gelesen das Never Settle auch wieder bei den R9-Karten dabei ist, aber BF4 nur bei manchen Händlern. aber genau weiß ich das nicht. 


EDIT: Der Ruhrpott war schneller.


----------



## grenn-CB (22. November 2013)

Was Rosigatton verlinkt hat meinte ich auch, aber da gibt es wohl zurzeit einige Unstimmigkeiten Battlefield 4 für Radeon R9 bisher nicht kostenlos - ComputerBase


----------



## Monsjo (22. November 2013)

Hab ich doch gesagt.  

Aber man bekommt mindestens drei Spiele und da hat man sogar Auswahl.


----------



## kaidan (22. November 2013)

Wen es jetz bf 4 nicht dazu gint, sollt ich die amd dann trotzdem nehmen?
Oder doch eher die 770 mit 3 spiele?


----------



## Monsjo (22. November 2013)

Die AMD ist billiger und hat auch drei Spiele dabei. 

Also mMn ist es klar.


----------



## grenn-CB (22. November 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gesagt.



Hast du doch nicht, ich habe da nur BF4 gesehen und jetzt gerade bekomme ich seltsamerweise den Link nicht auf.

 EDIT:
 Hier der offizielle Link von AMD http://sites.amd.com/de/promo/never-settle/Pages/nsreloadedforever.aspx, da steht nichts davon.


----------



## Monsjo (22. November 2013)

Ich hab gesagt, dass die Hersteller BF4 extra beilegen dürfen. Das es zu Never Settle gehört habe ich nie gesagt.


----------



## grenn-CB (22. November 2013)

Doch, oder was war hiermit gemeint



Monsjo schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gesagt.
> 
> Aber man bekommt mindestens drei Spiele und da hat man sogar Auswahl.


 
 Oder was ist mit drei Spiele gemeint?


----------



## Monsjo (22. November 2013)

Guck mal bei Rosi, Never Settle für die neuen Karten ist bestätigt, jetzt muss man nur noch warten. 

Der Link ist leider grad kaputt, keine Ahnung was PCGHX da gemacht hat.


----------



## grenn-CB (22. November 2013)

Der Link wieder aber dazu finde ich nichts sondern nur das die R7 260X das NSF Silver bekommt.


----------



## Monsjo (22. November 2013)

Ich würde erstmal warten, wird sich glaube ich noch ändern.


----------



## grenn-CB (22. November 2013)

Kann auch sein aber ich habe die Hoffnung mittlerweile aufgegeben da es laut Gerüchten schon vor 4 Wochen hätte sein sollen.


----------



## kaidan (23. November 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Bei den Grafikkarten empfehlen wir weder 7970, oder noch GTX 770, eine 280X ist kostet weniger als eine 770 und ist leiser als eine 7970: Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11221-00-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
die is bestimmt nicht schlecht, aber spiele gibt es dabei sicher nicht dazu!
ich glaub ich nehm tatsächlich die gtx770, da gibts 3 spiele dazu und alles in allem is die glaub echt ganz gut


----------



## grenn-CB (23. November 2013)

Hast du beim Händler/Hersteller nachgefragt wegen BF4?


----------



## kaidan (23. November 2013)

sind das die gleichen?
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 Windforce 3X OC, 2GB DDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort

Bundle bestehend aus Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WF 3X OC, 2GB DDR5 und Gigabyte M8000X Gaming-Maus
???
und wenn ich die nehm, gibts dann zusätzlich noch die drei spiele ac black flag uso dazu?


----------



## kaidan (23. November 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Hast du beim Händler/Hersteller nachgefragt wegen BF4?


 
jo und keine antwort erhalten...
warscheinlich dürfen dies nicht rausgeben, bzw zugeben ob sie dabei sind oder nicht vermut ich mal...


----------



## kaidan (23. November 2013)

Produktvergleich Gigabyte GeForce GTX 770 WindForce 3X OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N770OC-2GD), MSI N770 TF 4GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-059R) | Geizhals Deutschland
wollen die mich verarschen?
bis auf den preis und die kühlung alles identisch doer? 
und stromanschluss..


----------



## grenn-CB (23. November 2013)

Das denke ich auch.

 Die Gigabyte GTX 770 für 289€ bei HWV kannst du auch nehmen gerade wegen der Maus ist es so interessant und die Spiele bekommt man natürlich auch noch dazu.


----------



## kaidan (23. November 2013)

ich glaub in dem fall hab ich meine graka gefunden 
http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-770-windforce-3x-oc-gv-n770oc-2gd-a953268.html
die jetzt richtig? (mit 2gb vram, müsst doch reichen, oder nich?)

dann wär ich nämlich endlich fertig! 
http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-372221


----------



## grenn-CB (23. November 2013)

Ja die 2GB vRAM reichen aus.
 Wenn du jetzt noch das Netzteil statt 2x nur einmal nimmst und den RAM tauschst Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist das in Ordnung.


----------



## jolejolev (23. November 2013)

Hallo Leute  Ich möchte mir einen PC zussamenstellen . Ein Case,und eine Hard Disk besitze ich schon.Mein Budget liegt so bei 1000€ für :SSD,Netzteil,Graka,Ram,Prozesor,Mainboard und Monitor.Ich habe mir schon etwas zussamengestellt und wollte eure Meinung wissen 

SSD=Samsung SSD 840  120Gb 
120GB Samsung 840 Evo Series 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC

Netzteil=Corsair CX600 600 Watt 
Corsair Builder Serie CX600 V3 Non-Modular 80+ Bronze, 600 Watt

Grafikkarte=GeForce GTX 770  
2048MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 770 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


Ram=Corsair XMS3 8GB 
8GB-Kit Corsair XMS3 PC3-12800U CL9

Prozesor=AMD FX-8350 8x 4.00 GHz 
AMD FX Series FX-8350 8x 4.00GHz So.AM3+ BOX - Hardware,

Monitor=LG Electronics Flatron E2411PU  
LG FLATRON E2411PU-BN 61cm 24IN Super LED Full HD

Mainboard=MSI 970A-G43, AMD Sockel AM3+, ATX, DDR3
MSI 970A-G43, AMD Sockel AM3+, ATX, DDR3


MFG


----------



## Adi1 (23. November 2013)

@ jolejolev 

Mach doch bitte einen eigenen Thread auf .


----------



## jolejolev (23. November 2013)

ok,danke kann ich irgendwie denn post löschen?


----------



## taskforce2013 (23. November 2013)

Brauchst du nicht, einfach nen eigenen Thread aufmachen


----------



## kaidan (23. November 2013)

Soll ich win7 oder 8?

An sich würd doch beides gehn, halt des wo einem lieber is oder?


----------



## Softy (23. November 2013)

Ja, ist im Prinzip egal. Battlefield 4 läuft mit Windows 8 etwas besser: Battlefield 4 im Test: CPU-Bechmarks mit Kernskalierung - Windows 8.1 immer noch deutlich schneller


----------



## grenn-CB (23. November 2013)

kaidan schrieb:


> Soll ich win7 oder 8?
> 
> An sich würd doch beides gehn, halt des wo einem lieber is oder?



Wenn schon Windows 8 dann 8.1 aber ich selber nutze Windows 7 und werde dort auch bleiben von daher musst du schauen ob dir Windows 7 oder 8.1 besser gefällt, immerhin musst du es ja auch nutzen.


----------



## kaidan (23. November 2013)

Oke danke, dann werd ich jetzt bestellen


----------



## Softy (23. November 2013)

Jop. Klopp die Kohle raus


----------



## grenn-CB (23. November 2013)

Ja in Ordnung welches Windows wird denn jetzt bestellt?
 Und ein Feedback zu dem PC ist auch immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## kaidan (23. November 2013)

Ic lass mich überraschen was drauf kommt, falls nix hab ic win7, aber ich mein beim angebot ist win8.1 dabei 
Jo feedback komt sobal dich ihn hab, dauert nur warsch da das gehäuse lieferzeit über 7tage hat, mal schauen 
Aber vielen dank für die geile hilfe!!!!


----------



## grenn-CB (23. November 2013)

Bei welchen Angebot?


----------



## kaidan (23. November 2013)

Mit test und zusammenbau


----------



## grenn-CB (23. November 2013)

Könntest du nochmal die Beitragsnummer nennen oder den Beitrag verlinken?


----------



## kaidan (23. November 2013)

Was meinst?


----------



## grenn-CB (23. November 2013)

Wo das Angebot mit Test und Zusammenbau verlinkt ist?


----------



## kaidan (23. November 2013)

http://www.hardwareversand.de/Servi...für+PC+&+Notebook+inkl.+Testprotokoll.article
Ne falsch gelesen, ohne betriebssystem, dann mach ichs einfach selber drauf


----------



## grenn-CB (23. November 2013)

So war das gemeint, da gab es dann wohl ein Missverständnis meinerseits aber wie gesagt kostet das installieren noch extra und wenn du das System dort kaufst gibt es ja auch nicht gratis ein Betriebssystem dabei.


----------



## kaidan (23. November 2013)

Jo hauptsache der pc läuft


----------



## grenn-CB (24. November 2013)

Wird es jetzt so bestellt wie in Post 179?


----------



## kaidan (24. November 2013)

Hab halt wie du gesagt jast nur 1 netzteil und den ram ausgetauscht (den hab ich eh nur gewechselt am anfan mal, da der black verfügbar war und der jetzige no nicht, aber jetz passt ales )


----------



## grenn-CB (24. November 2013)

Welches Netzteil ist denn jetzt drin?


----------



## kaidan (24. November 2013)

Das be quiet mein ich, vorher war halt zwei dron, jetzt eins


----------



## kaidan (24. November 2013)

http://geizhals.de/redir.cgi?h=hard...a&ref=13&key=1a697367607889fe865a94220d0dc584
Dieses hier


----------



## grenn-CB (24. November 2013)

Ja das würde auch für eine R9 280X reichen.


----------



## kaidan (24. November 2013)

Jo von der leistung her dacht ch auch dass es ausreichend sei und be quiet is ja eh sehr gut meiner meinung nach


----------



## grenn-CB (24. November 2013)

Von einer R9 270X ist es übrigens auch nicht sinnvoll auf eine R9 280X aufzurüsten, bis dahin gibt es schon leistungsstärkere Nachfolgekarten.


----------



## Monsjo (24. November 2013)

Jep mit der 270X wird man in FullHD keine Probleme haben, die schafft fast alles flüssig.


----------



## kaidan (24. November 2013)

Dann is meine wahl ja gar nicht so schlecht


----------



## grenn-CB (24. November 2013)

Ist sie auch nicht, auf Full HD sollte alles klappen wenn man bei einigen Spielen auf ein paar Details verzichtet.


----------



## kaidan (24. November 2013)

Solang sie nicht rumspackt


----------



## grenn-CB (24. November 2013)

Das sollte wenn die Karte in Ordnung ist nicht passieren.


----------



## kaidan (3. Dezember 2013)

Hi leute, mir is grad aufgefallen, dass bei meinem kühler nix von wärmeleitpaste steht, is die enthalten oder muss ich die separat noch dazukaufen?
http://www.hardwareversand.de/stocknotification.jsp?agid=669&aid=59387


----------



## BozZ-439 (3. Dezember 2013)

WLP ist schon dabei


----------



## kaidan (3. Dezember 2013)

Supi danke wusst nich genau worauf achten


----------



## kaidan (6. Dezember 2013)

So, pc ist da, kühler wider erwarten schon eingebaut, wenn ich ihn aber anmach und an bildschirm mach (hdmi) dann gibts laut bildschirm kein signal, woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Monsjo (6. Dezember 2013)

Hast du den Monitor an die Grafikkarte angschlossen? Oder an das Mainboard, wenn es am Mainboard ist, ist es falsch.


----------



## kaidan (6. Dezember 2013)

nee kp hab einfach hinten dran den monitor dran gehängt...
ich hab au kein plan ob die grafikkarte überhaupt läuft..
bzw sie läuft schon, da sich die kühlung bei ihr dreht


----------



## Monsjo (6. Dezember 2013)

Dann schließ den Monitor mal an die Grafikkarte an.


----------



## kaidan (6. Dezember 2013)

oke kannst mir da weng helfen?
hab ich no nie gemacht^^


----------



## Monsjo (6. Dezember 2013)

An der Grafikkarte sind hinten Anschlüsse, da einfach reinstecken. Mehr kann man da nicht erklären.


----------



## kaidan (6. Dezember 2013)

also hdmi hat er jetzt, aber dvi geht irgendwie nicht :/
kann des sein dass mein moni nicht kompatibel mit der graka ist?


----------



## Monsjo (6. Dezember 2013)

Welcher Monitor ist es denn jetzt? 

Aber an HDMI geht jetzt?


----------



## kaidan (6. Dezember 2013)

jo hdmi auf den fernseher, aber auf den pc monitor gehts nicht


----------



## Monsjo (6. Dezember 2013)

Puh, mach da mal nen Thread im Monitorunterbereiche auf: Monitore


----------



## kaidan (6. Dezember 2013)

oke dann schließ ich hier mal


----------



## grenn-CB (6. Dezember 2013)

Denke nicht das es am Monitor liegt, schaue mal im PC nach ob die PCIe Stromanschlüsse auch fest in der Grafikkarte sitzen.
 Wäre nicht das erstmal das es beim Zusammenbau durch HWV nicht so ist da der Transport es wieder etwas locker gemacht haben könnte.


----------



## kaidan (6. Dezember 2013)

oke ich kanns ja mal versuchen...
wie seh ich wie guts die gemacht ham?
weil ich komm an fast nix ran, müsste sonst die graka ausbauen


----------



## kaidan (6. Dezember 2013)

Außerdem tut lan verbindung nicht, gibts da auch was wo falsch sein könnte?
Der stecker leucjtet zwar abe er is nich wirklich erkannt :/


----------



## grenn-CB (6. Dezember 2013)

Geht der Rechner jetzt aber selbst?
 Ist schon Windows installiert?


----------



## kaidan (6. Dezember 2013)

Jo windows läuft (7) aber internet unmöglich bisher


----------



## Rosigatton (6. Dezember 2013)

Ethernet Treiber drauf ?


----------



## grenn-CB (6. Dezember 2013)

Welches Board hattest du nochmal genommen?


----------



## kaidan (6. Dezember 2013)

ethernet treiber fehlt halt weil ich den nicht runterladen kann 
oder woher krieg ich den?
kann man den woanders laden und dann rüberspielen?
weil laut gerätemanager fehlt der treiber für den netzwerkadapter...
board: http://www.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=79799&agid=2241


----------



## Softy (6. Dezember 2013)

Der Treiber ist auf der DVD, die beim Board mit dabei war.

Oder von einem anderen Rechner hier runterladen: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4516#dl


----------



## kaidan (6. Dezember 2013)

he also es lag tatsächlich am ethernet treiber, hab jettz übern lap runtergeladen und rübergespielt und läuft 
vielen dank noch für die idee!


----------

